# Crawfish Tables lets see 'em



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Gonna be building me one here in the next couple weeks, unfortunately I will not be able to do it in time for the bugs I am going to cook this weekend.:headknock I have a good idea in my head of what im gonna do, just thought it would be cool to see some different designs, to see what folks have come up with. Also if anyone knows somewhere to get 55 gal. poly drums in Lake Jackson/Freeport area cheap let me know. Thanks........
:cheers:
Eric


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=339505

best one I have ever seen


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

Quickest table I saw was a 4 x 8 sheet of 3/4" plywood with 2x4s nailed to the sides, sitting across two saw horses. Cook and helper walked down either side with a tub of crawfish powering crawfish as they passed by. We then cleared out a spot to set our beer, and began the feast.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Pretty cool tables Bill. Awful lot of effort to slop crawfish on but we used the same type for the Hold'Em & Hit'Em Crawfish Boil for years and they work great. No plugs and no rails but trash can supports made the clean up easy.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot Bill. Its really not too much effort and it works out great. Here is one my friend did out of aluminum.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

These are a little out of my price range, plus I enjoy taking pride in something I built, but if your running short on time, they will work.

http://crawfishtables.net/index.html


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Hippyfisher, your's looked awesome on that other thread. Kudos on the worksmanship and the idea behind it. I saw a table awhile back that had a built in beer trough in the middle. If you could integrate that into your table I would buy one! Maybe some integrated beer holders too haha.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang - never even thought of having an actual table for the occasion.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Eric, good luck on the crawfish boil.
Big Will


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Larry Pure said:


> Quickest table I saw was a 4 x 8 sheet of 3/4" plywood with 2x4s nailed to the sides, sitting across two saw horses. Cook and helper walked down either side with a tub of crawfish powering crawfish as they passed by. We then cleared out a spot to set our beer, and began the feast.


This with a hole cut in the middle and a trash bag attached. Works great!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I built 2 like this:

Cut a hole just smaller than a trash can in the middle of a sheet of plywood
Edge the top with 1x2 on all 4 sides
Mount a 4" pvc closet flange on the bottom to each corner
Cut a 4" pvc pipe to lenght for legs and insert in to each closet flange. (don't glue)

Let Mamma paint it whatever color she wants. 

The legs come off easy for storage.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, dont use polyeurathane to seal it. It will yellow your paint job and it even started peeling off when i was washing it this past weekend. I may have done something wrong though, never used the stuff before.


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

Sheet of plywood with 1x4" around the edge. Make your hole in the middle just a bit larger then a 5 gallon bucket. cut your bucket in half, and drop it in the hole. the ridges on the bucket will keep the bucket @ 5" above the table. Now you can pour your dads on the table without them falling off. When the table is a mess, lift the bucket rim out and wipe all the left over junk on the table in the trash can thats underneath. The bucket also acts as a backstop for the stuff thats thrown in. the bucket sticks down 5 or 6 inches below the table almost into the trash can.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Here's a design I found on the interwebs. Their websites are no longer available, so I figured it's ok to post these pics. It's coated with spray on bedliner.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys! I think I may just make a throw together out of 1/2" plywood and 1X4 for the party Saturday, time permiting. I will make a better one in a couple weeks when I have more than 36hrs at a time away from work.

BigWill, hows that boat running? I need some bloody deck pics.:brew:


----------

